# While you are all at Crufts



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow at 7 weeks 4lbs 3oz 


























So glad I went with this breeder. She has stayed in constant contact and sent tons of pictures. If all goes well (we may be due another storm) She should be here Friday


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so pleased that you are so happy with this breeder. They are great photos.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is such a lovely little girl. Beautiful colouring and markings. Just adorable........can you tell I am not at Crufts? !!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> She is such a lovely little girl. Beautiful colouring and markings. Just adorable........can you tell I am not at Crufts? !!


 I was thinking the same thing. Guess I need to get a hobby.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thought Cockerpoos are your hobby!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not at Crufts but away for The weekend  I love her, she is gorgeous. I will be getting my red puppy fix through you Donna. Xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Thought Cockerpoos are your hobby!


I never thought of that  I guess Jake is kind of my whole life.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

The photos of Willow are lovely, she looks beautiful, and such a gorgeous rich, red colour, you must be over the moon with her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not at Crufts ... watching in on TV now and enjoying the photos of Willow ..I call her white paws beauty or pretty paws lol....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna, I haven't been here for a while and have totally missed your new puppy! How gorgeous! I love her name too! I am now eternally jealous as you have Jake who I love love love... And now a little red girl! Woweeeee! Congrats... Jealous.com!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna, I haven't been here for a while and have totally missed your new puppy! How gorgeous! I love her name too! I am now eternally jealous as you have Jake who I love love love... And now a little red girl! Woweeeee! Congrats... Jealous.com!


Ruth you need to go for number two a beautiful white Molly lookalike would go well I think. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna - Willow looks scrumptious. Roll on Friday!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I'm not at Crufts but away for The weekend  I love her, she is gorgeous. I will be getting my red puppy fix through you Donna. Xxx


Ha ha - I was getting excited for you, reading 'I will be getting my red puppy...'and then read the fix bit!
Donna the pictures are lovely, love the last one, so cute - hope she gets to you as planned, not long now.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What an absolute beauty Donna 

I bet you can't believe she's actually going to be ALL YOURS 

Cannot wait for an update on her arrival and I know you'll never let us down on the photo front 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> What an absolute beauty Donna
> 
> I bet you can't believe she's actually going to be ALL YOURS
> 
> ...


I promised myself I was not going to overload everyone with pictures this time. I have not even posted a single pic of her on facebook. I went a little crazy with Jake.


----------

